# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  To fat??

## Gail

Since Rosie came out of hibernation she's turned into an eating machine.  I feed red runner roaches every day.  Is she to fat?  Do I need to hold back on food a couple days?  Yes she has pooped so I'm not worried about impaction, and yes she is very active.  Every thing is normal, she's just getting so fat she might pop like a balloon! (that's a leaf by her vent)

----------


## Squirp

They can easily expand another 2 centimeters. you could probably push for 5 if you want to pretend it's ohhohbohho day. 
I keep mine PLUMP, I received a major award for having the most handsome stretchmarks way back when...

----------

